# Peppermint shrimp



## one90gallontank (May 29, 2012)

My tank has a few aptasia. Anyone knows which stores have peppermint shrimp or nudibranches?


----------



## turtle (Jan 11, 2014)

Big als normally has them I got two from them a couple months ago and they age the apitasia right up in a day


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Reef Aquatica has the Berghia Nudi but you'll have to call first for availability.
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/


----------



## shieva (Feb 23, 2013)

*Candy Canes!*

Big Al's Mississauga has them on for $9.99 each, with 25% off ...


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
I have 4 cleaner shrimp and 2 blood shrimp. Would a peppermint shrimp get along with them OK?
-


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

one90gallontank said:


> My tank has a few aptasia. Anyone knows which stores have peppermint shrimp or nudibranches?


If you're stuck and don't have access to wheels you will also find them here: http://www.incredibleaquarium.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=31_46&products_id=224


----------



## johnnyriker (Nov 10, 2013)

The pepperments may or may not work depending on their feeding preferences and the size of the Aiptasia. I've found a DIY solution for Aiptasia. Grab some baking soda and water and a syringe from your local drugstore so like $5. Inject them with baking soda and water solution. If you inject them they will die shortly after. The bigger ones may need another hit the next day.

John


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

I just use boiling water and a syringe and inject the Aiptasia with it....it melts and you can just take the remains out of the rock.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

I picked up 6 peppermints from Flavio at Advance- 24 hours later all the aptasia was gone and since I have not found any more. 
The trick I found worked is. 
Lead the shrimp to the aptasia rock, area using your hand.
For some odd reason my peppermints love to go after my hand while in tank. 
I used that to my advantage. 
Peppermint went on to my hand, hand went over to the rock- the rest (aptasia) was history. 

I do agree peppermints are a big risk, but if asked would I buy them again- hands down, in a heart beat.


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

im having a little bit of an issue with aptasia too and am looking for a solution.. i have tried the boiling water in a syringe and didn't get too far with it.. how much did you pick them up for if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Off the top of my head I want to say in the 10 a piece range (give or take)


----------

